# Continue the sentence...



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

What a nice day it is to be...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

bored and roamin' P-Fury like a..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

loser... so im going to disneyland to...


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

key tapping thigh slapping piranha lover who ...


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

is sweating in the air conditioned home







and is...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

also sweating because the porn is HOOOOTTT... the only problem is...


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

i gotta take a sh*t, oh wait its....


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

a really wet one, Gotta Change my Pants!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

I hate these dam threads ....


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

tonight i'll be jearking off in my bed







...


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

P.Piraya said:


> tonight i'll be jearking off in my bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Tonight I will pay Homage to the porcelin god!


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

and hope i dont bring home a seadonkey but....


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i may also bring home a crossdressing man whore from fifth street tonight.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

But do him in the butt.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

bobme said:


> But do him in the butt.


Before anything happened I said WTF and learned BOBME the resident **** had slipped me a **** pill that MOFO. So I threw the **** shemale out of my car and then i said........


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lets go to the gentelmans club and get me some p*ssy. while there, i ...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

buy a playgirl ...


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

bobme said:


> buy a playgirl ...


 and burned it and threw it in the trash can. Then i went in saw the hottest looking stripper i had ever seen. And said to her........


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

got wood under that?


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

bobme said:


> got wood under that?


She said funny,,,but,,,she said see that ugly ass mofo..i said yea,,,
she said he is a pedophile and a child molester. I said really hmmmm
she said yea he americas most wanted. So i went over there and said are u BOBME
yup he said. I picked him up by his throat and beat the living the sh*t out of him, awww sniff sniff and called the police to come get his ass and collected a million dollar reward. Then i saw another hot looking stripper who said to me


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

but the police said no becuase bobme is so


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

bobme said:


> but the police said no becuase bobme is so


 yea because the cop was a queer who used to be from the band The village people.
So the chief arrived and said lets send this mofo to guantanimo bay.
And have his balls eaten off by sharks and everything else so he wont harm the human race ever again. Then the chief went in to the strip club and sat down and saw his ex gf and said.......


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe ill go bone bobme.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam bobme found this thread
that means another 200 post day for him


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damn straight. you can't stop the 'nana. He preceded us all in terms of pure raw unadulterated spammage.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam bobme found this thread
> that means another 200 post day for him


 And then biached slaped his momma


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > dam bobme found this thread
> ...










while i was bending over your momma


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

You gave her a bone of your own.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there once was a guy named bobme


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

he was not as ghey as Bob Dole.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bobme doesn't like Dole cuz he'd grind up whole bananas into liquid, to add to his large product lineup of fruit juices


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no more banana juice.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

no joke gary


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> no joke gary


 poke the school girls


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

with a large half peeled banana


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

protein milk shake.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

f*ck ur supposed to continue with what i just said, not start ur own sh*t, damn get ur sh*t straight


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Man i did, With a half pealed banana protien milk shake!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

f*ck ok then thats pretty fucked up tho it would stil hjave to be in the bottle or something
so then the cafeteria ladies freaked out and


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

locked all the doors and pulled out the fire house


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

and shot the kids with it on full blast. the pressure was so great that it ended up chopping the kids in half like a saw. So the principle comes in and


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

starts eating the kids dead bodies.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

so the hose-wielding cafeteria woman shoves the hose nozzle up his fat ass and...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

he penis starts to fill up like a water ballon


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it explodes, blasting acidic yellow sh*t all over the kids. The kids...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

now look like a mustard coverd hotdog


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

their skin melts off and they plop to the ground in a writhing cacophony of spilled organs, pitched screams and clattering skeletons. A SWAT team kicks the cafeteria door down and...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

fires off three rounds of tear gas, and mustard gas just for the hell of it and ...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the now-shrieking cafeteria lady turns the hose on them and...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

the swat team memeber shoots her in the head, and once in each boob.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

her breasts go up in flames, covering the rest of her body in fire as well. She runs in blind pain right smack into the SWAT apc outside. Upon contact, the vehicle explodes and...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

the whole school blows up, and all the school kids die along with swat, and the teachers


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

...god DAMN youre hard to work with

Out of the ash and blackened debris, the skeletal remains of the school's Satanist clique rise up. They grab the SWAT team's gear and weaponry, and head out of the nearest residential zone, and...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

go to the old foaks home and bust down the door to storm the place, then ...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they just totally fuckin unload on all the residents of the nursing community. That's about when half the city's police force shows up and surrounds the place, too. Then....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

they start building pipe bombs, and moving things for cover. Thats when he finds a bloody tampon on the floor ....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

slams it into his head. His skull was already quite deteriorated from everything else it had been through, so it sank in quite well. Then his eyes lighted up and his bones started superheating, and.....


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

and sticks it in bobme's mouth so he stops this thread from going any further


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the superheated devil worshipper morphs into bryang. bryang freaks out and runs out of the place screaming like a little bitch. the cops regard him as a hostile, and blast the sh*t out of him. His nagging bitchassed spirit lingers on though, and continues to annoy the other posters on this thread. The other devil worshippers then...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

throw him into a flaming tar pit of sh*t, and pee on his head: Then he starts crying and saying sorry, as we look down at him .....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

The satanists then form a wide circle, and jump into the pit. Their bones then all merge together, to form a huge skeletal monster of contorted shape. The creature then....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Gets skull fucked by that sick son of a bitchin necrophiliac transvestite loving p45.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

and then hyphen comes out with a machine gun that spits tobacco and is cooled with mountain dew extract and mashed falafel, he trips on a...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

drag queen wearing fog skined under wear and c*ck bra's. SHe has neon yellow hair with blue arm pits. She comes ridding into the story outa no where on a ....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

on a giant banana


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

it had large wheels and a brown tip for a window. And then she toke off, all that was left was tire smoke and


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a trail of dirty oil. then the car backfired


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

so... bobme wanted to eat that banana but the only problem was...


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

it was too big for his mouth but he is practicing deep throating so he will be ready for....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

the banana eating contest... this will give him the honor of...


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

What a nice day it is to be bored and roamin' P-Fury like a loser... so im going to disneyland to key tapping thigh slapping piranha lover who is sweating in the air conditioned home and is also sweating because the porn is HOOOOTTT... the only problem is i gotta take a sh*t, oh wait its a really wet one, Gotta Change my Pants! 
I hate these dam threads tonight i'll be jearking off in my bed Tonight I will pay Homage to the porcelin god! and hope i dont bring home a seadonkey but i may also bring home a crossdressing man whore from fifth street tonight. 
But do him in the butt. Before anything happened I said WTF and learned BOBME the resident **** had slipped me a **** pill that MOFO. So I threw the **** shemale out of my car and then i said lets go to the gentelmans club and get me some p*ssy. while there, i buy a playgirl and burned it and threw it in the trash can. Then i went in saw the hottest looking stripper i had ever seen. And said to her got wood under that? She said funny,,,but,,,she said see that ugly ass mofo..i said yea,,,
she said he is a pedophile and a child molester. I said really hmmmm
she said yea he americas most wanted. So i went over there and said are u BOBME
yup he said. I picked him up by his throat and beat the living the sh*t out of him, awww sniff sniff and called the police to come get his ass and collected a million dollar reward. Then i saw another hot looking stripper who said to me 
but the police said no becuase bobme is so yea because the cop was a queer who used to be from the band The village people.
So the chief arrived and said lets send this mofo to guantanimo bay.
And have his balls eaten off by sharks and everything else so he wont harm the human race ever again. Then the chief went in to the strip club and sat down and saw his ex gf and said Maybe ill go bone bobme. 
And then biached slaped his momma while i was bending over your momma 
poke the school girls with a large half peeled banana 
protein milk shake. 
so then the cafeteria ladies freaked out and 
locked all the doors and pulled out the fire house and shot the kids with it on full blast. the pressure was so great that it ended up chopping the kids in half like a saw. So the principle comes in and 
starts eating the kids dead bodies 
so the hose-wielding cafeteria woman shoves the hose nozzle up his fat ass and... he penis starts to fill up like a water ballon it explodes, blasting acidic yellow sh*t all over the kids. The kids 
now look like a mustard coverd hotdog 
their skin melts off and they plop to the ground in a writhing cacophony of spilled organs, pitched screams and clattering skeletons. A SWAT team kicks the cafeteria door down and... fires off three rounds of tear gas, and mustard gas just for the hell of it and 
the now-shrieking cafeteria lady turns the hose on them and

the swat team memeber shoots her in the head, and once in each boob. 
her breasts go up in flames, covering the rest of her body in fire as well. She runs in blind pain right smack into the SWAT apc outside. Upon contact, the vehicle explodes and... 
the whole school blows up, and all the school kids die along with swat, and the teachers Out of the ash and blackened debris, the skeletal remains of the school's Satanist clique rise up. They grab the SWAT team's gear and weaponry, and head out of the nearest residential zone, and...

go to the old foaks home and bust down the door to storm the place, then 
they just totally fuckin unload on all the residents of the nursing community. That's about when half the city's police force shows up and surrounds the place, too. Then.... 
they start building pipe bombs, and moving things for cover. Thats when he finds a bloody tampon on the floor .... slams it into his head. His skull was already quite deteriorated from everything else it had been through, so it sank in quite well. Then his eyes lighted up and his bones started superheating, and..... and sticks it in bobme's mouth so he stops this thread from going any further 
the superheated devil worshipper morphs into bryang. bryang freaks out and runs out of the place screaming like a little bitch. the cops regard him as a hostile, and blast the sh*t out of him. His nagging bitchassed spirit lingers on though, and continues to annoy the other posters on this thread. The other devil worshippers then... throw him into a flaming tar pit of sh*t, and pee on his head: Then he starts crying and saying sorry, as we look down at him The satanists then form a wide circle, and jump into the pit. Their bones then all merge together, to form a huge skeletal monster of contorted shape. The creature then 
Gets skull fucked by that sick son of a bitchin necrophiliac transvestite loving p45. 
and then hyphen comes out with a machine gun that spits tobacco and is cooled with mountain dew extract and mashed falafel, he trips on a... drag queen wearing fog skined under wear and c*ck bra's. SHe has neon yellow hair with blue arm pits. She comes ridding into the story outa no where on a on a giant banana 
it had large wheels and a brown tip for a window. And then she toke off, all that was left was tire smoke and 
a trail of dirty oil. then the car backfired so... bobme wanted to eat that banana but the only problem was it was too big for his mouth but he is practicing deep throating so he will be ready for the banana eating contest... this will give him the honor of

Being the one and only deepthroating banana dude!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

so then after getting the award... he set out for San Francisco for...

**BTW....tramca you are a sick individual pasting all of that together...







**


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> so then after getting the award... he set out for San Francisco for...
> 
> **BTW....tramca you are a sick individual pasting all of that together...:rasp: **


 the gay pride parade which he looks forward to every year because,,,,,,,,


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

he loves the the colors of the flags... to he decided to take...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

his rainbow colored dildo collection. You can taste the rainbow!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

So then Bobme had a sale on his tanks and told everyone they can have free tanks... there was one catch tho...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

He had to lick their big, sweaty...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

melons... we all love melons because...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

melons are the staple of any stable american [and canadian!] home. unfortunately, the melon tree is endangered due to president's Bush's...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

crappy campaign... but hopefully someone will...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

re-elect Bush so he can continue to provide us the security we have enjoyed since 9/11...


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

that would have never happened but the memo about osama came to bill clinton while he was getting his......(come on thats too easy)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

500 dollar hair cut on air force one


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

but this time monica lewinsky choked and


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

coughed up some...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

year old tooth paste


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

which she was using to clean you the aftertase of...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

which oddly enough looks like man cream. On the other side of the country Michael Jackson was


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> which oddly enough looks like man cream. On the other side of the country Michael Jackson was


 was glueing c-quence on his glove for a come back tour


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

but instead decided to "come back" onto some little boy who...


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

went insane and jumped off a bridge...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

with a pumpkin and a tulip


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

rammed in his...


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

fist


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

Oddly enough, he got up and went...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

to the side of the road where he began to...


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

hump a roadkilled racoon with rabbies but he.....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

decided to fluff himself by







... so then he...


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

was ready for action and about to get to the humpin' until......


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

bobme showed him his peeled banana... he was shocked and started...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

to scratch his


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

2 inch, little...


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

nose with itched in anticipation for the encounter which was about to happen when....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

indiana jones swung by using his whip... so they looked up and...


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

decided it was time to dance so bobme showed micheal jackson the banana dance and indiana jones..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bent over as the banana did his thing!


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

the end


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

is near


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

to us, and we might all...


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

so..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

we can go out with a smile.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

but ur sister saw you and


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Said little brother keep up the good work. But do me a favor and........


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

please have your way with my friend by...


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

9 oclock tonite she better be worn out before she...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Cums to work tomorrow night... since she is a stripper who...


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

likes beastiality with drunken raccoons...


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

ontop of broken .........


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

buttholes... but she does love to...


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

junk house fly trap reverse egg chowder brain wake


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sooo she woke up next to...


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Bill Clinton,,,Who said.......


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

" I did not have sexual relations with that woman", but we didnt believe him until...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

she farted and jizz came out


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

but then we noticed that it was actually a guy who...


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

liked banana cakes made out of fleas


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

which is weird because..


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

hemmroids are a pain in the ass


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

but tucks stop the pain


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

burningman said:


> but tucks stop the pain










huh


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Death in # said:


> huh


 ....how many pages are we gonna fill with this.....


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

and i don't think it'll stop


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

airtorey15 said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > huh
> ...


 but what the hell does

but tucks stop the pain

mean


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

tucks medicated pads stop all the pain... the only problem is...


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> so then after getting the award... he set out for San Francisco for...
> 
> **BTW....tramca you are a sick individual pasting all of that together...:rasp: **


 Took me ages, hope you appreciated it. I am quite a sick individual.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yes you are a sick individual... but you know who else is...


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

you?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

depends on the day...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks for breaking it up!!!

start over...

I have to go to the pet shop to....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

no one wants to play??


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

alive


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

alive??? what do you mean??


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Im starting over...

one day this guy was walking in the park and...


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

he got raped by a elephant


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

{Quote} alive??? what do you mean??

Finished the first sentence. If there were new ones I did not realize.

EDIT -- Now I get it...


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

I went home to clean the toilet bowl....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

and found a babyruth bar


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

which looked like a peice of ....


----------

